# dropped some doe on a shappell s3000 shanty



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

ya i just picked up my 3 man shanty from holden party store in milford i got the shappell s3000. tell you one thing i was surprized how light the shanty was. it must weight about 35-45 pounts were my dads minute man weights in at 55-65 pounds you about kill your self lifting it. has the 1/2 inch thick chip board ply wood floors. blue tarp type cover that is knit like tarp meterial the new shanty i like way better. the floor are a little on the soft side but can not complain great shanty. all and all thrid shappell we have owned. they keep getting better. if need be i could make a ply wood floor for it if the floor ever did crack. would be very easy to fix. i will be posting pictures in it this winter see ya out there. post pic later once i get it set up.


----------



## icegiller (Dec 11, 2010)

If the tub on your shappell wears out you can replace it, BUT what I would suggest is that you purchase shappells wear bar kit, you can drag your shanty or jet sled across anything and dont have to worry about your tub wearing out, I have them on my shanty and my jet sled, and they also make it easier to pull on flat hard snow or the ice. Its alot cheaper than replacing or making one out of wood. Shappell has many great products, and they are right hear in Grandledge Michigan.


----------



## mississippiicefisherman (Nov 27, 2011)

I've had my dx 3000 shappel for 7 years love it just getting older need something with a seat and a back rest!! Getting a otter cabin!! Bring on the ice!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

icegiller said:


> If the tub on your shappell wears out you can replace it


Isn't the s series the pop up and not the pull-over?

Swaprat - I have fish trap yukon and the damn thing weighs 113lbs with no gear in it. Definitely did the right thing buying a pop up if you are going to be traveling on foot!


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Crazy Axe said:


> Isn't the s series the pop up and not the pull-over?
> 
> Swaprat - I have fish trap yukon and the damn thing weighs 113lbs with no gear in it. Definitely did the right thing buying a pop up if you are going to be traveling on foot!


 
yep to bad for you cause i have fished in those flip over not as good i think as the cabin style feet get cold from sitting on ice all day. can't block out enough light in the flip overs some times if they do not have a door. like my frabill does i got a one man recon. i will be buying a seat spider for the s 3000 i have one but need another. so i can mount boat seats to them. those are a lot softer then a bench from shappell if you ask me. by the way the s 3000 is a three man and it weights in at 45 pounds with soroc sled it weights about 55 pounds. cant beat it if you ask me.


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

Love my Shapell S3000 great shanty going on year 5 and the wife and I love it!!!!


----------



## mississippiicefisherman (Nov 27, 2011)

Well I got a guad to pull it nomore pulling by hand!! And yes I'm making a platform for my feet and that new otter keep a lot of light out!! That fish house is bad ass And the. Bucket seats are very comfortable!!! That shapell is to little for me anymore!! But its was and is a very dependab le shantie!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfaili01 (Apr 6, 2010)

very dependable shanty have had mine by for about 8 years and other than the some mouse holes its still in great shape. Ive just upgraded to a eskimo 3 man that weighs 150 lbs but will be pulled by a polaris


----------



## scottsinift (Mar 28, 2011)

i have a shapell 4000 and have had it for over 20 years grea pop up i use the flip over behiend the sled and still use the pop up it is quiet and warm with the carpet floor


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I agree that flip overs keep your feet on the ice and they can get cold. I found a small rubber utility rug in my house that works really good to put on the ice under my feet and it definitely helps. I started with carpet but it has a tendency to soak up water and then freeze. Also the one thing I love about the flip over is how fast it sets up/down. BUT all in all, I wish I had a pop up too :evilsmile


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I have a flip style and pop-up. I use the flip style 99% of them time.

To keep your feet warm, buy one of the cheap foam sleeping pads used for camping and fold it a few times. It will keep your feet warm and won't freeze to the ice.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

ih772 said:


> I have a flip style and pop-up. I use the flip style 99% of them time.
> 
> To keep your feet warm, buy one of the cheap foam sleeping pads used for camping and fold it a few times. It will keep your feet warm and won't freeze to the ice.


 
i still got my frabill flip over one man the s 3000 seem to have more room side to side then the clam nanook there bolth good shanty your right there andthey bolth got there reason to want them. it either one or the other style when i bought it. could get a clam right now for 299 in store but that another story.


----------



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

What's the differences between fabric on the s3000 to the dx3000? Is the s series comparable to the DC series?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

WMWW said:


> What's the differences between fabric on the s3000 to the dx3000? Is the s series comparable to the DC series?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
the shell on the s3000 is 600 denier ruber coated fabric for water proofing i thiink the dx and s series are the same covers just color difference and windows number of them. the dx has more windows then the s series. 

my 20 year old minute man 3 man is the same size as the s 3000 i have just lighter then the minute man. this is why i got the s 3000. 

as far as will the s and dx fit the dc series i am not sure some one else will have to answer. for that part .


----------



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

WMWW said:


> Is the s series comparable to the DC series?


I meant dx series, damn auto correct. Sry



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

WMWW said:


> I meant dx series, damn auto correct. Sry
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 

no problem the dx and the "s" series are the same size in the 3000 size the 4000 is bigger the the 's' series. also theree are more windows in the dx then there are in the "s" series. frames and covers are the same size for the 's' and dx 3000. floors am not sure about the dx cause i do not own it but a good shant for the money no mater how you look at it. the 's' series floor is a little on the cheap side. but manageable for me same meterils a tub shanty is made out of the floor is made from just a little thin i think.


i would not suggets the two man unless your fishing only one in it. but don't forget you will not be able to stand up. in the s3000 so for sure in the s2000 you will not be able to stand. if that the one you looking at best value is the s3000 i think for the money. you get more window in the dx but is it worth the extra 20 - 30 bucks maybe. just more to replace in the long run for windows. any ways wish ya luck on what your doing.


----------



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

swaprat said:


> no problem the dx and the "s" series are the same size in the 3000 size the 4000 is bigger the the 's' series. also theree are more windows in the dx then there are in the "s" series. frames and covers are the same size for the 's' and dx 3000. floors am not sure about the dx cause i do not own it but a good shant for the money no mater how you look at it. the 's' series floor is a little on the cheap side. but manageable for me same meterils a tub shanty is made out of the floor is made from just a little thin i think.
> 
> 
> i would not suggets the two man unless your fishing only one in it. but don't forget you will not be able to stand up. in the s3000 so for sure in the s2000 you will not be able to stand. if that the one you looking at best value is the s3000 i think for the money. you get more window in the dx but is it worth the extra 20 - 30 bucks maybe. just more to replace in the long run for windows. any ways wish ya luck on what your doing.


 thanks swaprat... I had a clam2000 and let the wife sell it in her garage sale. Wasn't happy with it at all. Broken floor, zippers and roof poles all with in two years. And I only used it maybe half dozen times a year. 
Been going back and fourth between the two and the only other thing I noticed was the dx is 4inches higher because the roof bows. I've got a buddy that has the dx and loves it, thats why I was wondering how the s series compared. From all the posts I think I'm going to be happy with either one. Thanks again.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

WMWW said:


> thanks swaprat... I had a clam2000 and let the wife sell it in her garage sale. Wasn't happy with it at all. Broken floor, zippers and roof poles all with in two years. And I only used it maybe half dozen times a year.
> Been going back and fourth between the two and the only other thing I noticed was the dx is 4inches higher because the roof bows. I've got a buddy that has the dx and loves it, thats why I was wondering how the s series compared. From all the posts I think I'm going to be happy with either one. Thanks again.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 

was the floor broken casue it was on unlevel ground? they suggest at shappell that you put the shany on the ice not snow so the center hinge does not break from being uneven. or did it just plain crack i could see a clam 2000 just craking is why i wonder. the floors on the shappell are very soft and flexible compafred to others. but do bring a shovel to level the ground under it . just a suggestion. at least in the shappels you can sew them up they sell extra metaril to patch them too. i have the really old minute man with the tarp type fabric which is unrepairable except with duct tape. that isanother reason i wanted the s3000.


----------



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

swaprat said:


> was the floor broken casue it was on unlevel ground? they suggest at shappell that you put the shany on the ice not snow so the center hinge does not break from being uneven. or did it just plain crack i could see a clam 2000 just craking is why i wonder. the floors on the shappell are very soft and flexible compafred to others. but do bring a shovel to level the ground under it . just a suggestion. at least in the shappels you can sew them up they sell extra metaril to patch them too. i have the really old minute man with the tarp type fabric which is unrepairable except with duct tape. that isanother reason i wanted the s3000.


My clams floor just plain cracked and kept getting worse every time I used it. It was on just ice. The clams floor was pretty thin and it was more of a tray then a floor. Unlike the shappells floor where they are flat across, the clams floor had a 2inch lip where the hinges where in the middle. Kind of sucked cause you couldn't put anything in the middle. Im hoping Santa will bring me a shappell but if not ill be getting one  thanks again and good luck this season

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stratos17 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have the 4000 dx. Absolutely love it. Just purchased their new fx150d. Basically the same as their rover 1.5 but has the seat and heavier material. Should be in on Monday. Now if the ice just hurries along


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey Guys, Just got home with my new s3000. It"s very much like the last Shappell that I had that finally wore out after 14 years of hard use. I have noticed some improvements over the old one, namely, the fabric it's made of. It's a woven fabric that looks pretty tough compared to the tarp material the old one was made of. It also has a cord to hold the fishing doors in the floor open. And it has front AND back windows that are also removable. Not too sure about the removable windows as I'm not going to use it as a hunting blind but time will tell if it's a good idea. Overall, a very nice shanty. As for towing, I built a sled for it with some 2x4s, conduit, and some garage sale snow skis. This works great for pulling by hand or machine. The Best part? I GOT IT ON SALE AT BASS PRO FOR 199.00 !!!! Hope to see you out there.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

piscatorial warrior said:


> Hey Guys, Just got home with my new s3000. It"s very much like the last Shappell that I had that finally wore out after 14 years of hard use. I have noticed some improvements over the old one, namely, the fabric it's made of. It's a woven fabric that looks pretty tough compared to the tarp material the old one was made of. It also has a cord to hold the fishing doors in the floor open. And it has front AND back windows that are also removable. Not too sure about the removable windows as I'm not going to use it as a hunting blind but time will tell if it's a good idea. Overall, a very nice shanty. As for towing, I built a sled for it with some 2x4s, conduit, and some garage sale snow skis. This works great for pulling by hand or machine. The Best part? I GOT IT ON SALE AT BASS PRO FOR 199.00 !!!! Hope to see you out there.


 

great to hear the only thing i am concerend with is the floor in mine it is a little softer then the old minute men shanties. but could be a good plus don't have to carry as much weight. as for the windows if you read the paper work for the shanty it states not warrented below -15 degrees f. so if they crack or tear after that you can replace them is how i see it. also shovel out a spot to set it on is a must according to the same paper work. any ways wish ya the best and hope it holds out for you.


----------

